# How to deter Cats



## indebtedgal (15 Oct 2008)

To follow on from an earlier post about how to deter teenagers from hanging around my house I am now on a similar quest to deter cats from loitering. My new neighbours have a cat who has assurance to burn and frequently visits my back garden or takes up residence on the front door step. A) I can't stand cats & B) I have a dog who is going to need serious therapy if the cat doesn't make itself scarce. 

The cat is showing the dog absolutly no respect whatsoever and I would say goes out of her way to antagonise the poor woof. In the dead of night the dog will take to howling and whelping as the cat will be looking in the window at her.. The list is endless. It would be funny if it wasn't making the dog restless and nervous/agitated. Is there anything I can do to get the cat to give my place a wide berth.. (If i got a dry day, i'd give her a splash of the power hose! ;-)... (Don't start, i'm joking)


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Oct 2008)

I haven't tried any of these techniques myself, but I did read up on them when a neighbour complained about the cats that had temporarily adopted me visiting her garden too.

Get some plastic bottles, remove any paper labels, fill them with water, and put them in your garden.

Place unwanted CDs with the reflective side up in your garden.  Better yet, stick them to stakes and dot them around your garden.  

The thinking behind both of these is that the cat will see its reflection and feel threatened, thinking it's another cat.


----------



## Mers1 (15 Oct 2008)

We have the same problem - well is has calmed down somewhat. this is what I resorted to!! 

I have soaked the cat by coaxing it closer to me and then throwing a jug of water over it. Put used tea-bags soaked in Jeyes fluid along the wall as they dont really like this.... and after it started using my little veg patch as a litter, the last resort came..........my beloved got up really early one morning and just as the cat was doing its "usual" he let the dog out after it!!! we still see the cat but not that often now...........


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Oct 2008)

Mers1 said:


> my beloved got up really early one morning and just as the cat was doing its "usual" he let the dog out after it!!!


 
That's sort of how I sorted out the problem my neighbour was having - one of my dogs got hold of one of the cats (although it wasn't deliberate on my part - I didn't realise the cat was there until the dog pounced) and that cat hasn't been seen since.  His siblings soon followed suit.


----------



## krissovo (15 Oct 2008)

My dad swears by half filling up small clear plastic bottles with water.  He then places these around his garden and allotments and that keeps a lot of things away.  No idea why or how but it works.


----------



## Mers1 (15 Oct 2008)

No we tried the bottles of water........but to no avail.  Can I just say though that the dog didnt actually get to touch the cat, just scared the living daylights out of it.  Don't get me wrong, I like all animals but when they come near my hard work in the garden and pee and crap on it.....thats a different story!

Oh Indebtegal - did the teenager lurkers finally leave and if so what method did you use???


----------



## addob (15 Oct 2008)

I have seen a cat spray deterrant on the site where I buy my pet supplies, www.zooplus.ie I also think you can get these in shops, I have heard through the grapevine that these can work!

BTW I'm not affiliated with the site, just a happy customer!

ad


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

I remember being told by a student vet to use a cheap super-soaker type water gun.

I guess if it gets wet enough, it wont come back. Its humane and cats hate getting dirty or wet, so it works!

Getting wet is like a big fear for them, so keep a 'loaded gun' by the door or window!!

They also hate lavender (plants) and the smell of mothballs. I remember reading somewhere to stick mothballs in a jar and punch holes in the lid for the scent to get out. I would try the water pistol first though!


----------



## wheels (15 Oct 2008)

Any decent pet store should have an our door repellent but it works on dogs as well. To be honest it sickens me when people react that way though. I had neighbours who poured water on my cat constantly when he passed through their garden. The same cat also came home one night after being hit with what the vet thought might have been a hurley, he needed stitches. The idea that you would 'pretend to be friendly' just to wet them is disgusting. Most house cats are friendly and approach strangers for affection.


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2008)

Yeah, heard about the mothballs - apparently cats hate the smell of WD40 too. You could spray a bit around any perimeters/gates etc.


----------



## Mers1 (15 Oct 2008)

Sorry Wheels but how would you feel if I left my dog wander to crap and pee in your garden?

I didn't want the cat in my garden, I do like cats but as I said there was a lot of time and effort put into the garden and to have it ruined by an animal that wasn't even mine!  Even my neighbours complain about this cat


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

I think spraying them with a little water is no harm. Certainly, taking a hurley or any other weapon for that matter to them isn't right, its down right cruel - but water is harmless and might just make them afraid to go back there.


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Oct 2008)

krissovo said:


> My dad swears by half filling up small clear plastic bottles with water. He then places these around his garden and allotments and that keeps a lot of things away. No idea why or how but it works.


 
If you read my earlier post suggesting the same technique you would know why ...


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)




----------



## indebtedgal (15 Oct 2008)

wheels said:


> Any decent pet store should have an our door repellent but it works on dogs as well. To be honest it sickens me when people react that way though. I had neighbours who poured water on my cat constantly when he passed through their garden. The same cat also came home one night after being hit with what the vet thought might have been a hurley, he needed stitches. The idea that you would 'pretend to be friendly' just to wet them is disgusting. Most house cats are friendly and approach strangers for affection.


 

Just to clarify I wouldn't dream of hitting any living creature with a hurley or anything other weapon, nor would i dream of invlicting pain or injuries on them. I have to turn off the telly when the ad comes on for the ispca or the english dogs home where the old dog is sitting out in the rain.. breaks my heart.. But i just hate cats and would go as far as saying i was frightened of them,, so i will probably give it a splash of water just enough to let it know its not welcome and let the dog know i am on her side. (the dog got attacked by another cat last year and got an infection on her nose where the cat got a swipe at her!)

Re the teenagers, a combination of things happened.. the other half had to be pulled off one of them one night by myself and only for me arriving when i did there would have been trouble, i think the lad in question saw me as mrs nice guy for the 1st time ever as i f**** the other half out of it but subsequently told the teen that he'd want to watch out as himself was a nut job and anything could happen! ;-)

Then i put out loads of bleach on the thing where they sit and they never even checked it only sat themselves down, a few school uniforms got the bin that night.. ha ha


----------



## Scotsgirl (15 Oct 2008)

Hi Indebtedgal,

I don't like the idea of throwing water over a cat, or using a water gun, as I think it is a bit cruel.  The new neighbours might not be too impressed if they caught you doing that (and I am not suggesting that you were going to do this).  I appreciate it that is is very annoying if they are soiling your garden and setting your dog off.

I have cats and I used to find that if I put the bin bag out with any leftover meats or bones in it that either my cats or neighbours cats would rip open the bag spilling my rubbish everywhere.  What I do now is if I have anything in the bin I think they will like, I pour a capful of vinegar into the bag.  So far it has worked and the bags haven't been touched.  I think cats find vinegar a very strong smell and keep away.

Just a suggestion, but perhaps try putting a few drops on the flower bed and the step where the cat sits, and see what happens.  

P.S. I like the way you got rid of the kids - bleach was a great idea   Their parents must have gone mad.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Oct 2008)

Scotsgirl said:


> I don't like the idea of throwing water over a cat, or using a water gun, as I think it is a bit cruel.


 
I don't think it's cruel. I dont think vets could recommend it if it was bad, I also searched Google and the RSPCA in Australia, Tasmania and the UK actually reccommend it.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Vanilla (15 Oct 2008)

I know this much- running after them and trying to kick them up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language as a deterrent is doomed to failure. They can run fast. I think they can also tell if you are half hearted about the kicking up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language bit.


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I know this much- running after them and trying to kick them up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language as a deterrent is doomed to failure. They can run fast. I think they can also tell if you are half hearted about the kicking up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language bit.


 LOL

But if you do catch them it is so satisfying.



Farmers used to nail the crows they shot to fence posts... does anyone know if this works with cats?


----------



## TabithaRose (15 Oct 2008)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=48288


----------



## Bluebells (16 Oct 2008)

Hi, indebtedgal,

An assertiveness course for the dog maybe ?


----------



## indebtedgal (16 Oct 2008)

the dog unfortunatly is all bark and no action.. and as much as i hate to admit it the cat has the better of her. this is the same dog who would ate mother teresa if she came into the house uninvited but hitler could land and offer to rub her belly and they'd be the best of friends. 

I will have the powerwash ready for action on saturday!


----------



## wheels (16 Oct 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> I will have the powerwash ready for action on saturday!



I seriously hope that's a joke...


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Farmers used to nail the crows they shot to fence posts... does anyone know if this works with cats?


 
Eeeeewwwwwww!


----------



## tabatha (20 Oct 2008)

i use bleach.  i had one that liked to sit on top of my wheelie bin......not anymore!  i just pour a bit of bleach on it and he stays well clear!


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2008)

tabatha said:


> i use bleach.  i had one that liked to sit on top of my wheelie bin......not anymore!  i just pour a bit of bleach on it and he stays well clear!


Do you get it in their eyes? What do you use to spray it on the cats?


----------



## tabatha (21 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> Do you get it in their eyes? What do you use to spray it on the cats?


lol, nnnoooooo i put it on top of the bin so if it goes to sit on it, it will be smelly and sore!  ah no, sure it smells it and runs.  definatly works though.


----------



## JJ1982 (21 Oct 2008)

Also orange and lemon peel is a great deterrant as they are hyper snesitive to the citric acid so i would put some peel around the breaking in area or along the wall the puddy cat like to strut along.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2008)

The gods are punishing me (or the devil since cats are creatures of the devil ); a cat now sits on the roof of my car every night. The car has a black soft top and the cats white hairs are all over it. 
Any suggestions to keep it away (shooting it might damage the car s that's out )


----------



## truthseeker (25 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> The gods are punishing me (or the devil since cats are creatures of the devil ); a cat now sits on the roof of my car every night. The car has a black soft top and the cats white hairs are all over it.
> Any suggestions to keep it away (shooting it might damage the car s that's out )



Perhaps its Irusan himself come to punish you for your previous transgressions against cats 

Whats the soft top made of? If its leather you could try a few drops of WD40 rubbed into it?


----------



## Complainer (25 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> The gods are punishing me (or the devil since cats are creatures of the devil ); a cat now sits on the roof of my car every night. The car has a black soft top and the cats white hairs are all over it.


You have been honoured with a visit from our overlords. Lay out a fluffy blanket, and bring out a small bowl of raw meat when he/she arrives.


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> You have been honoured with a visit from our overlords. Lay out a fluffy blanket, and bring out a small bowl of raw meat when he/she arrives.


  What if I forget to take it off the roof of the car in the morning?


----------



## MissRibena (26 Oct 2008)

Intelligent kitty is just trying to point out the daftness of having a soft-top in a soggy country like ours.  Watch and learn Purple, watch and learn


----------



## Vanilla (27 Oct 2008)

Purple said:


> The gods are punishing me (or the devil since cats are creatures of the devil ); a cat now sits on the roof of my car every night. The car has a black soft top and the cats white hairs are all over it.
> Any suggestions to keep it away (shooting it might damage the car s that's out )


 
Just wait until the cat starts sharpening it's claws on your nice soft-top...we'll see if you are still laughing...


----------



## csirl (28 Oct 2008)

> To be honest it sickens me when people react that way though.


 
Apart fromt the disgusting smell from their poop, its very dangerous for pregnant women to have contact with cats. Cat owners should respect that their neighbours may not want cats in their garden for these reasons. If you get a cat, its your responsibility to ensure that it does not bother other people. Whereas I abhor animal cruelty, I do think that throwing the odd bucket of water at them is reasonable if you dont want them in your garden.


----------



## Purple (28 Oct 2008)

csirl said:


> Apart fromt the disgusting smell from their poop, its very dangerous for pregnant women to have contact with cats. Cat owners should respect that their neighbours may not want cats in their garden for these reasons. If you get a cat, its your responsibility to ensure that it does not bother other people. Whereas I abhor animal cruelty, I do think that throwing the odd bucket of water at them is reasonable if you dont want them in your garden.


I have the extra stress of keeping the kids away from the cat traps (snares, pit, electric wires etc) in the garden...


----------



## Romulan (28 Oct 2008)

A powerful water rifle is the answer.  It has a great range.

I keep one fully loaded by the back door to defend the visiting birds against the efficient killing machine from 2 doors up.

He has the message now, he only has to hear or see me and he runs like hell.  

Mrs Romulan thought it cruel but prefered it to dead birds or a 6mm BB sniper rifle.


----------



## dvpower (1 Nov 2008)

wheels said:


> Most house cats are friendly and approach strangers for affection.



And defecate in your garden.


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2008)

Ms T said:


> Why don't you just talk to your neighbor? That's their responsibility.


When I did that when I had this problem in an old house they said that they had to let their cat out and they couldn’t keep it out of my garden.


----------



## Mers1 (4 Nov 2008)

My dog nearly caught "THE" cat this morning!!!!!! stupid piece of fur who keeps peeing in my garden.......aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

I am seriously thinking of taking a photo of this cat and putting it up in the local shop with the caption "do you own this? if so keep it in!"  

I'm off to Smyths to buy large water pistol this weekend, enough is enough!!


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2008)

Three meters of piano wire will do a more permanent job


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> ...they said that they had to let their cat out and they couldn’t keep it out of my garden.


 
Joking aside, this is it in a nutshell really.

A bit annoying but what can you do? They're not like dogs, they are not 'walked' (generally) and there is no law for owners to control them like dogs.

There is probably plenty of urine/faeces from mice/rats/birds maybe even foxes/badgers in many gardens anyway.


----------



## g1g (27 Jan 2009)

I've heard moth balls work. I'm trying them out at the moment ... will let u know how it goes!


----------



## g1g (27 Jan 2009)

JJ1982 said:


> Also orange and lemon peel is a great deterrant as they are hyper snesitive to the citric acid so i would put some peel around the breaking in area or along the wall the puddy cat like to strut along.


 
tried and tested. Works well except you have to replenish them often


----------



## Purple (27 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> Joking aside, this is it in a nutshell really.
> 
> A bit annoying but what can you do?


 I don't care what cat owners do, that's not my problem, just keep your pets out of my garden. 

BTW, does anyone know if a rat trap will kill a cat?


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Jan 2009)

Purple said:


> a cat now sits on the roof of my car every night. The car has a black soft top and the cats white hairs are all over it.


 


MissRibena said:


> Intelligent kitty is just trying to point out the daftness of having a soft-top in a soggy country like ours.


 


Vanilla said:


> Just wait until the cat starts sharpening it's claws on your nice soft-top..


 
Our house has 2 cats and one....yes black soft top. Yes they do sit on it, ( I used to go mad over this but there are much more serious things to worry about these days than middle-aged solar kitteh sunning itself) it's warm just as they sit on the bonnet of newly home cars. They don't claw it ( the Auto Glym bumper care goo that I use on it a few times a year to keep it in good shape seems to take care of that ) One made a mistake once of hopping up not realising top was down, ended up setting off the alarm, hasn't happened since. Apparently it is now becoming fashionable to "walk ones cat". Don't think I'd go quite that far. 

Incidentally, is it just me or is the amount of dog poop on the footpaths multiplying? ( most cats generally use soft ground as they usually cover theirs so it's not them) I find it almost impossible to go for a walk anywhere now without having to run the obstacle course of samples. I thought that was classed as litter? 

As to the getting rid, anything citrus smelling will deter. We had to do that to keep one of ours away from a prized bird of paradise plant, it works but you must renew it regularly.

Course if you could get them trained like this guy then the problem might be solved


----------



## chrisboy (28 Jan 2009)

i got special granules from B and q a couple of years ago as the cats were using my gardens to get from one place to another. You had to put piles of the granules at the start and finish of the cat run, one at the side entrance and one at the end of the garden were they get over the wall.. Apparantly the smell of the granules was too much for the cats...



Came back an hour later to find that a cat had pooed in the middle of one of the piles of granules...


----------



## Mers1 (29 Jan 2009)

I saw a lady walking her cat this morning! I swear, nearly lost control of the car.............unbelievable.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jan 2009)

Mers1 said:


> I saw a lady walking her cat this morning! I swear, nearly lost control of the car.............unbelievable.


 
It wasn't [broken link removed]was it


----------



## el88s (29 Jan 2009)

cats are great. i love the way this cat is teasing the dog!!! just shows cats do what they like and dont follow the rules. thats why i love cats. ) 
get a kids water gun and spray the cat.do this every time she/he appears and he will soon get the message this is what the result of his visits will be. most cats hate water


----------



## milan (30 Jan 2009)

Get a calm day, open your empty wheelie bin, put a plastic bin liner across the top of it and a small amount of cat food on top of the bag.
Wet the bag a wee bit if necessary so that it clings to the top of the bin and place the bag next to a wall or area where the cat can confidently jump on to the bag and fall into the bin. 

The go out and get the cat and take it to an animal sanctuary...


----------



## Teatime (30 Jan 2009)

I bought a standalone bird table. With some level of skill, the cat is able to climb the leg of the bird table and squeeze himself into the bird 'house'. He then waits there very still waiting for little birds to eat.


----------



## Mar123 (30 Jan 2009)

If you live near the zoo, maybe ask for a bag of tiger / lion poo for the garden. Apparently the scent of a bigger cat will scare the cat away.


----------



## Complainer (30 Jan 2009)

Teatime said:


> I bought a standalone bird table. With some level of skill, the cat is able to climb the leg of the bird table and squeeze himself into the bird 'house'. He then waits there very still waiting for little birds to eat.


Well it is called a 'feeding table', so what do you expect? ;-)



Mers1 said:


> I saw a lady walking her cat this morning! I swear, nearly lost control of the car.............unbelievable.


This is quite common in parts of the US, where house-bound and declawed cats (nails cut to avoid any scratches to furniture) will be walked by their owners for exercise.


----------



## thesimpsons (31 Jan 2009)

you can get a cat trap delivered from www.trapman.co.uk - cage type thing with a spring loaded door to catch cats.  what you do with them afterwards is up to you - could return them to owner or ...................


----------



## Brianne (31 Jan 2009)

Ah, please, surely this 


 
[broken link removed]See original image
jpg - www.i-love-cats.com/software/Adorable-Cats-Sc..


is preferable to this http://www.hat.net/album/asia/india/10_temples_and_gods/13_bikaner/detail009.htm#


----------



## Purple (31 Jan 2009)

milan said:


> Get a calm day, open your empty wheelie bin, put a plastic bin liner across the top of it and a small amount of cat food on top of the bag.
> Wet the bag a wee bit if necessary so that it clings to the top of the bin and place the bag next to a wall or area where the cat can confidently jump on to the bag and fall into the bin.
> 
> The go out and get the cat and take it to an animal sanctuary...



Wow, they must have very big dogs at the sanctuary if they take dead cats as feed...


----------



## Purple (31 Jan 2009)

If you want to walk your cat but feel embarrassed about a lead/leash then I recommend this;


----------



## bacchus (31 Jan 2009)

Good one. LOL


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2009)

Readers interested in Godwin's Law may want to check out this site.


----------

